# harvest time



## redboykid (Jul 10, 2009)

just harvested my grow was wondering since i still have this long stem still in dirt can i still regrow again


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 10, 2009)

Did you leave any leaves?If so then yes.Put back on 18 or 24 hour [email protected] 1st you wont see anything new for a couple weeks then you'll see single fingered leaves then 2-3 [email protected] first they may look foreign(not seratted)but dont worry in 1.5-2 months you'll be rigth back where you where before flowering!


----------



## zipflip (Jul 10, 2009)

i did just that REVEGED 4 of mine.
 in my bonsai rveg link in my signature below. pix in first post of wat i had left on them when i put them back into 24hr lighting.
  and the last pic on the thread is of the ones i got left now bout month n half later.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jul 13, 2009)

so if i just cut the buds off my plants and leave the leafs that are left it will reveg if i throw it under 24?????


----------



## zipflip (Jul 13, 2009)

i'd definatley leave a few smaller garbage nugs on the botom.  thats where ya new branching will occur.
  check the pix in my reveg thread below in my signature  and you can get an idea anyway. but thatdoesnt mean teh strain your growin will do fine wit that liil amount left on or even more.   
 wat ya got to lose really.  you'd just be simply throein her remains after harvest if not reveging anyways, NO?


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jul 14, 2009)

i checked it out, NICE, ill try to reveg a few of mine but it might be hard cuz i cut all the lower branches off and only have 4 stalks with colas


----------



## zipflip (Jul 14, 2009)

so leave a couple the nugs at the lowest on them branches left.  just remember it can take a long time to get back on track again .  for instance i have one girl i revegged of one strain that still hasnt rose over 2 inches if that from wat it was at chop time and that was back the end of june even. and teh other one i kept indoors i've taken over 25 cuts in all from her and threw some in the trash even. and trimmed her top down twice since. and tehy were treated teh exact same and same time etc...
  patience is a virtue in revegging i now know for sure. lol


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jul 14, 2009)

o ill be patient! only becasue theres money involved at the end and good quality meds! i have a strain thats bubblegum and oh my god its so dank, i need to reveg atleast one so i can cut some clones so hopefully out of 7 ill get 1 to reveg! thanks bro for all the help, nice reveggin guide too +++


----------



## zipflip (Jul 14, 2009)

> only becasue theres money involved at the end


 be careful how an wat you discuss if involving sales as sales of MJ of any sort is not allowed on here.  that is if thats wat your referrin to man.
  have a look at the forum rules an guidelines if ya aint already seen them.
  its a bit different here form other forums as ive witnessed.
  just an fyi


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jul 15, 2009)

im a prop 215 medical patient, im a vendor for some cannabis clubs so im all legit and legal, but i wont talk about it thanks for the heads up!


----------

